# Lost Cat



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

A very long shot - my daughter has lost one of her cats in Monkton Park, Chippenham. Very small cat - peach colour. If seen - please contact me - thanks


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.catchat.org/adoption/wilts.html

Good luck notify the above they may be of help.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

As a cat owner, I wish your daughter well in her search.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Please to report that Apricot has been found safe and well after 5 days away. An old lady thought she looked thin and took her in, took her to the vets for a check and she is chipped, so they phoned my daughter. Shows the benefit of chipping!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Good news - well done


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Great news, Just caught up with this - sweet old ladies cause so much trouble! :lol:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

bazzeruk said:


> Please to report that Apricot has been found safe and well after 5 days away. An old lady thought she looked thin and took her in, took her to the vets for a check and she is chipped, so they phoned my daughter. Shows the benefit of chipping!


Hi Bazzeruk,

Good to hear Apricot was found.

When we are away from home, we fit our cat with a loc8tor tag and it has been worth its weight in gold since we bought it.

If he decides to wander a bit further than usual, chased by a dog or hiding from kids we can usually find him easily using the handset device.

The only downside is the loc8tor tags are not waterproof so I use duct tape to seal them after a battery change but new ones are easily obtainable.

They are ideal if the cat sneaks into a garage or shed and is locked in.

Loc8tor

Cheers,
Alan


----------

